# WOC: Your Dare to Ware lippies =)



## sa'raimilan (Jun 29, 2010)

So I am over my whole neutral lip phase. Now I'm totally into bold red, oranges and fuschia pink lips.

My fav bold lip now a days is mac l/s in so chaud. It's in intense coral orange. It has a matte finish and I swear you can wear it all day without touching it up. The only down fall about this lippie is it can dry out because its matte but usually slightly apply a nude lip balm on my lips before I apply but I wanna know your fav intense and daring lippie. =)

And if you never seen So Chaud here is a swatch and how it looks on me and & I am NC50.












It looks a little red on me.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks so pretty!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 30, 2010)

My dare to wear colors?  If it's bright and unusual and smooth, then I'll wear it.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 30, 2010)

Show Orchid and Violetta are definitely on that list for me! And maybe Ruby Woo.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 1, 2010)

Girl About Town, Violetta, and Morange are my favorites.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 2, 2010)

My faves currently are Impassioned, Vegas Volt and Scarlett Empress (Nars).


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 4, 2010)

My favorites are Ruby Woo, Show Orchid, Cyber with Fab Frenzy-Superglass on top.


----------



## dreamlove (Jul 4, 2010)

Up the Amp!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 4, 2010)

Immodest Mattene
St Germaine
Violetta with Funtabulous D/g

If it's bold I'll atleast try it out. Even with my sister in my ear telling me that girls with lips like ours should stick with nudes. Her loss!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Immodest Mattene
St Germaine
Violetta with Funtabulous D/g

If it's bold I'll atleast try it out. Even with my sister in my ear telling me that girls with lips like ours should stick with nudes. Her loss!_

 
I understand! My parents hate when I wear bold lips but I love them and I always get compliments so why stay nude, that's only for work.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 4, 2010)

I have So Chaud and love it but think it looks silly on me. I'm trying to take inspiration from Kelis who I think rocks some bad-ass lipstick shades!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 5, 2010)

^ I love it. Its an extremly bold color. But luckily I'm the type of person who loves for people to stop stare and ask about my makeup so So Chaud is a lip that I go for. I also love blending it with a red l/s to give it an intense look. Kelis does bold lips well. But I think you can make it work. But around Halloween time yu can really get use of it I do.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 5, 2010)

^ I love it. Its an extremly bold color. But luckily I'm the type of person who loves for people to stop stare and ask about my makeup so So Chaud is a lip that I go for. I also love blending it with a red l/s to give it an intense look. Kelis does bold lips well. But I think you can make it work. But around Halloween time yu can really get use of it I do.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I love Wired Lip Lacquer and Funny Face by NARS,Stila's Lip Enamel in Tickled Pink and Electric Fuschia lip glass.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_I love Wired Lip Lacquer and Funny Face by NARS,*Stila's Lip Enamel in Tickled Pink* and Electric Fuschia lip glass._

 

I can't start to tell you how much I love this! I forgot to mention Show Orchid and True Babe l/g


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I can't start to tell you how much I love this! I forgot to mention Show Orchid and True Babe l/g_

 
Ok new bold lip wishlist:
Show Orchid
Girl About Town
Violetta
Ruby Woo

I really want True babe lip glass but I will settle for Pink Poodle l/g or NYX Dolly Pink


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 8, 2010)

I love wearing Show Orchid and True Babe together....Even Girl About Town and True Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bold lips r crazy hot!


----------



## captodometer (Jul 8, 2010)

Violetta
Neon Orange
Morange
Midnight Media (avatar pic)

I tend to stay away from the obviously reds or pinks.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_I love wearing Show Orchid and True Babe together....Even Girl About Town and True Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bold lips r crazy hot!_

 
Ugh I'm really jealous of you lol. I adore True Babe but I can't find it anywhere. I just added Show Orchid and Girl About Town to my wishlist. Great combinations!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sa'raimilan* 

 
_I understand! *My parents hate when I wear bold lips but I love them and I always get compliments so why stay nude, that's only for work.*_

 

I hate when people just don't know! Makeup is art! My retard coworkers (who don't wear makeup at all) said my dark purple lipstick didn't look good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear tons of my daring lippies to mess w/ them now!

-Electro
-Barry M 37 Black
-Girl About Town
-Show Orchid
-Petals and Peacocks <3
-Up The Amp
-Blooming Lovely
-Coral Polyp
-Kanga Rouge
-Violetta
-Viva Glam Gaga
-Faultlessly F/W


And soon, GO FOR IT L/S!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alice and Olivia has a lot of great colors.  I would love to get Alice and Olivia's "I Want Candy", but I can't justify paying that much money for a yellow that I know I won't get much wear out of.  It sounds fun though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Alice and Olivia has a lot of great colors.  I would love to get Alice and Olivia's "I Want Candy", but I can't justify paying that much money for a yellow that I know I won't get much wear out of.  It sounds fun though._

 
I bought that and Go For It lipstick today!
The yellow sheers down to a duochrome-y green sparkle.
Go For It + I Want Candy=Justified!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I bought that and Go For It lipstick today!
The yellow sheers down to a duochrome-y green sparkle.
Go For It + I Want Candy=Justified!_

 
Got paid yesterday so on Monday I'm heading down to the MAC counter to B2M some items and get a pigment and I think two lippies from this collection still debating. Need more bold lippies in my life =)


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2010)

"............................"


----------



## rutledgekl (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamlove* 

 
_Up the Amp!_

 
me 2!!love this lipstick!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Morange and OCC Hoochie. OMG they're bold!!!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

i bought so chaud last week... cant wait to wear it!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

Milan Mode.  Super hot pink with sparkly silver bits...(this is branching out for me, I own prob'ly 10 different nude shades)


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_i bought so chaud last week... cant wait to wear it!!!_

 

I adore it but I have to admit its hard to wear. I love wearing it with a simple eye cuz it draws attention to my lips. You will love it though.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 7, 2010)

I purchased So Chaud yesterday.  I love it with the Ornamental Lipglass


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok...here's my list of daring lippies!

MAC RUBY WOO
MAC BLOOMING LOVELY
MAC LADY GAGA
MAC SNOB
MAC BAN THIS!
MAC PETALS AND PEACOCKS


----------

